# You know your old when..



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Average fuel cost.....1978


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

I lived in Houston in 1973 before the gas shortages , paid 23.5 cents per gallon of gas, $2 for the week. If you wanted name brand it was 27.9


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Remember gas wars of 17 to 19 cents by 2 stations ..... hand full of change got plenty of gas


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

My question is would you use that powder?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Spaniel235 said:


> My question is would you use that powder?


Absolutely..


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I found some 22s .79 from Uncle Bills 100 rnds


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Popspastime said:


> Absolutely..


I'm glad to hear that. My dad had a bunch of the same vintage. I saved it with the intentions of tossing it properly. It'll get used now....


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Had bunch of old .22 years ago. Some so weak you could see them hit the ground 20' in front of you. Just make sure they clear the barrel and are not stuck inside. The sounds are funny too, crack, bang, boom, snap, but better than throwing away.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Out of 20,000 bought many years ago ---- I have only 500.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Probably better than what they make today.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

montagc said:


> $2.35 in today’s dollars. Not bad, not great.


$3.30 average here in Newark


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I bought a new 71 Nova Super Sport on way home from RVn. It was $2200 out the door. That was in Feb. A few months later went Spring Bear in Ontario. My Dad was still riding me for buying a 350ci in small car. He carried a note book in his pocket and kept track of or gas. Get this $28 got us close to 1K. Dad spent more than that stuffing junk food in younger brother. 
Fast foreward to 1973 I got a new Camaro 350, with full meal deal muscle package, it was $3200.went
on my annual spring bear hunts in the spring. I think gas was about .35 gal. Then went on annual deer hunt to eastern WVa mountains. Normally I would stay up on the mountain for a week. Because of girlfriend I had to come home night before Thanksgiving and then was going to return to camp Fri AM.
I got shock of my life. Being on mountain didn’t know about OPEC jacking oil prices. Had to pay $1.50 gal off scalpers to make it home.


----------



## jmsgryk008 (Oct 24, 2021)

Yep, I remember the High School days when gas was less than a quarter per gallon. AND the attendant came up to the driver's window inquiring if you'd like him to check your oil after he finished washing your windshield.


----------

